# Chronarch 50 mg cleaning



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

I have 2 chronarch 50 mg's and need to clean them. i have never cleaned a reel myself before but would really like to know how. i know since these reels have magnesium components they need special care, but can some one take me step by step on how to clean these fine fish catching pieces?? any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

get out schematics and try it,try to lay everything down in order the way you took it off. Theres a bunch of guys on here who im sure will help you out more than I can though.

DK


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Take a look at the underside of the reel and tell me how many drain holes you see.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

there's a real good step-by-step demo on shimano.com. look under customer service for reel maintenance instructions.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice infor wilsoonbfishin. Here is the link.

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/customer_service0/reel_maintenance_instructions.download.-mainParsys-0001-downloadFile.html/Maintenance%20Tips-%20Baitcasting%20Reels%20(2%20pages).pdf



willsoonbfishin said:


> there's a real good step-by-step demo on shimano.com. look under customer service for reel maintenance instructions.


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

MattK said:


> Take a look at the underside of the reel and tell me how many drain holes you see.


if i am looking at the right thing, i only see three drain holes on each reel


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/customer_service0/reel_maintenance_instructions.download.-mainParsys-0001-downloadFile.html/Maintenance%20Tips-%20Baitcasting%20Reels%20(2%20pages).pdf

They had a really informative video but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the workable link..



MattK said:


> http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/customer_service0/reel_maintenance_instructions.download.-mainParsys-0001-downloadFile.html/Maintenance%20Tips-%20Baitcasting%20Reels%20(2%20pages).pdf
> 
> They had a really informative video but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

pdt818 said:


> if i am looking at the right thing, i only see three drain holes on each reel


Good, I just wanted to make sure your reels already had the upgraded frames. If they didn't I'd say send them in to get the frame replacement and they would clean them up for you.


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

can the same process be repeated with a Core? I have also heard of people wiping their reels down with corrosion x, does this help as well?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

pdt818 said:


> can the same process be repeated with a Core? I have also heard of people wiping their reels down with corrosion x, does this help as well?


Which process?


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

the whole cleaning process


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Of course. Every reel needs some TLC eventually.


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

on the diagram given on that site, it shows them using some of the lubricant in the container with the blue lid. how much of this stuff do i use? 1 or 2 drops??


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Just take it to Academy and pay the $18.00!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The oil is only for the bearings and the worm gear (level wind).


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Just take it to Academy and pay the $18.00!


i have taken it to academy before and the guy did a horrible job. reel came back with a wierd noise coming from it and felt like he put sand in the gears. plus the academy here charges 24.50.

the reason i ask about the drops is because i have heard to not use too much or it could cause problems


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

1 or 2 drops shouldn't cause any problems.


----------



## reelrprman (Apr 2, 2006)

pdt818 said:


> can the same process be repeated with a Core? I have also heard of people wiping their reels down with corrosion x, does this help as well?


tes wiping them down with crosion x helps but you also need to clean it once and a while if you need help give me a call mikes fishing reel repair 281 427 1624 thanks Michael


----------

